# Pond pics



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

We dug out the pond in 2010:









Placed the tarp (and played with rocks, lots of rocks!):









...here it is 5 years later, of course it's early so not many plants yet:


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

nice natural looking pondscaping


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

mikebike said:


> nice natural looking pondscaping


Thanks! It is really starting to fill in around the edges.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Darn that looks nice! So when do we go fishing in there?


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

LOL eternity, thanks! Nothing in there but a nice big "feeder" goldfish that survived the raccoon's fishing attempts last year - we'll have to get him some friends soon...


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm tired just thinking about all that digging. 

The pond is beautiful!


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes and it was a hot day! Luckily we have some good friends that helped out with the digging in return for liquid refreshments  Lugging the rocks around was quite something too! That seemed to take forever...

Thanks Rogo!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Ah, a raccoon swimming and fishing hole 
Very nice looking one !


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

gklaw said:


> Ah, a raccoon swimming and fishing hole


LOL yes that pretty much sums it up! Thanks gklaw.


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

More pond pics from this year:


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Great looking pond. Any chance we could get a plant list?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Gorgeous. I HATE raccoons & my parents had a Great Blue Heron go fishing in their koi tank on their back porch.


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

ah a plant list...well the winter hardy plants that come back every year are marsh marigold (it is quite intrusive but definitely pretty in the spring), houttuynia cordata (I submerge it during the winter months), variegated rushes, cattail, and hardy waterlilies. When it's warmer i put in black taro, sagittaria, parrot's feather, pickerel and water lettuce. We have a resident raccoon that likes to swim in the pond and crush my rushes and cattail, ugh. For that reason we didn't stock the pond with any fish this year. We've found that dragonflies like to lay their eggs on the rushes:


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

The black taro looks neat with the rushes:


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

With the beautiful weather we've been having, the garden is beginning to grow, in and around the pond.


----------



## kyle walker (Mar 1, 2016)

beautiful ponds. These ponds are getting us felt that we are in the lap of God. these are amazing with natural look.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I was feeding my Koi yesterday
http://vid299.photobucket.com/albums/mm311/mbikes/fish/MAH00702.mp4


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

mikebike said:


> I was feeding my Koi yesterday
> http://vid299.photobucket.com/albums/mm311/mbikes/fish/MAH00702.mp4


Beautiful colours!


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Wow, really filling in now!


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

looking nice. how big is the pond. any fish in there?


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks, it's about 800 gallons. We used to put 'feeder' goldfish in there and they would grow beautifully, but the raccoons soon caught on. So we haven't put any fish in for the last two years. Last year we emptied it in the Spring to clean it and found a nice looking black goldfish that had obviously survived. He may still be in there now. Apparently orange is not a good colour for a pond goldfish...


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

dam raccoons. I'm lucky they don't come around my pond.. it sucks having a pond without fish. but the plants looks nice


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I cemented in 4 X 4 post 8 ft apart
and dug the pond inside it.

the local glass shop frequentliy gives away patio door double glazed sliders
I enclosed my pond with them to keep critters out.

They also gave me 6 2ft X 10ft acrlyc pannels I used for roof.


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

mikebike said:


> I cemented in 4 X 4 post 8 ft apart
> and dug the pond inside it.
> 
> the local glass shop frequentliy gives away patio door double glazed sliders
> ...


Wow, that's quite the setup! Sounds like it would work really well.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I was at the Cloverdale swap met this moring and picked up so water hyasinth for my pond.

When I came home to put it in my pond I found I'd lost 4 feet of water, somenthing/gremlins had moved my return 
line from the filter ot the outside of my pond.

Gad I burried a 18 inch deep 5 ft round pond shell under the pond so if my liner leaks or holes I stll have 18" of water in the btm.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Here is a shot taken a few min ago


----------

